# Army Cadets for kids



## Barry Moore (Feb 15, 2009)

Does any one know of any Army Cadet detachments for the kids either in dubai or UAE.

If i do move im an instructor at the moment and would realy miss doing this as my hobby.

Or does this not exist?


Cheers Barry


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've not heard of ACF or CCF out here, but could be wrong.

If you are an AI, would you not be able to find out through the ACF in the UK.


----------

